# Không gian đẹp mê hoặc với điểm nhấn màu xanh



## vyngantype (4/12/21)

Không gian đẹp mê hoặc với điểm nhấn màu xanh Nếu mọi người nghĩ, tầng hầm chỉ sử dụng cho việc để đồ hay không gian để xe thì khi ngắm nhìn căn hộ xinh xắn này, bạn sẽ khá bất ngờ với cách xử lý khéo léo biến tầng hầm thành không gian đẹp mê hoặc với điểm nhấn màu xanh. Căn hộ có diện tích nhỏ nhắn, chỉ 55m² nhưng lại có "địa thế" vô cùng đặc biệt, đó là được thiết kế ở ngay tầng hầm của một tòa nhà thuộc TP HCM. Căn hộ là lựa chọn của chủ nhân quyết định thiết kế shophouse Aqua City, cải tạo không gian vốn ít người cảm thấy "hứng thú" này trở thành chốn về hiện đại ai nhìn cũng thích thú. Vì nằm ở tầng hầm, có phần thiếu sáng nên căn hộ được thiết kế với bảng màu cơ bản nhất với sự hỗ trợ đắc lực từ ánh sáng trắng. Lối vào căn hộ khá đơn giản. Chủ nhân của nó đã thiết kế các bậc thang cơ bản nhất từ sàn tầng 1 xuống tầng hầm. Điều làm nên sự đặc biệt giá nhà Aqua City của không gian tầng hầm chính là những dây trang trí bằng cây xanh, giúp "sự sống" như đong đầy trong từng mét vuông nhà ở. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ánh sáng từ đèn hắt trần giúp cho mọi sinh hoạt trong nhà trở nên dễ dàng hơn. Ánh sáng luôn "đủ đầy" để mọi người thoải mái hoạt động, đi lại, sinh hoạt chung, nấu nướng hay đi lên tầng 1. Chủ nhân của căn hộ chọn gạch lát sàn với nhiều điểm nhấn từ họa tiết, hoa văn, màu sắc giúp lối vào nhà giống như tấm thảm vô cùng đặc biệt, bắt mắt và sinh động. Khu vực phòng tắm được bố trí ngay lối vào căn hộ để mọi người tiện lợi hơn khi sử dụng. Bước vào bên trong là không gian chính, nơi anh chọn khu vực này để bố trí bếp núc, ơi ăn uống, đồng thời cũng là nơi để các vị khách ghé thăm có thể thoải mái nấu nướng, dùng bữa, trò chuyện và xem ti vi. Không gian nấu nướng được bố trí phía cuối căn hộ, gọn gàng và ngay ngắn với phần tủ bếp trên và tủ bếp dưới cùng tông màu. Bộ bàn ghế ăn màu gỗ ấm cúng, vừa sử dụng làm bàn ăn vừa là nơi gia đình trò chuyện quây quần. Không lựa chọn nhiều màu sắc nhưng vẫn đủ để khiến mọi người cảm thấy thoải mái và lưu lại trong trí nhớ ấn tượng đặc biệt về không gian nhờ cách kết hợp khéo léo giữa tường xi măng, gạch nhiều màu và nội thất bằng gỗ tự nhiên. Ánh sáng trần hỗ trợ tối đa việc mở rộng không gian và tăng nét đẹp hiện đại cho từng khoảng diện tích. Căn hộ được hỗ trợ tối đa với ánh sáng trắng âm trần để tăng thêm cảm giác rộng rãi cho không gian. Tuy nhiên, bếp nấu lại được sử dụng thêm bóng với ánh sáng vàng cho bàn ăn và màu xanh sáng cho bếp nấu giúp căn hộ mang vẻ đep tươi mới và hiện đại. Đảo bếp được sử dụng đá với đường vân tự nhiên tăng sự liên kết nhẹ nhàng và ấm cúng cho không gian nhỏ. Lối lên xuống của căn hộ được bố trí đèn và cách lựa chọn bậc thềm đơn giản. Phía trong cùng của căn hộ được tách biệt với không gian sinh hoạt chung. Nơi nghỉ ngơi ngăn cách bằng cửa kính khung gỗ. Rèm cửa được lắp đặt hỗ trợ thêm để tăng sự riêng tư và thoải mái cho mọi người khi nghỉ ngơi. Không gian nghỉ ngơi tách biệt với khu vực nấu nướng, ăn uống hàng ngày bằng của kính tiện dụng. Khu vực giường ngủ được nhấn nhá với màu xanh nước biển, dịu dàng và mát mẻ. Phòng ngủ cũng được bố trí khéo léo với một bên là khu vực lưu trữ quần áo, một bên là vách kính ngăn cách không gian. Không gian nghỉ ngơi được bố trí riêng tư, Giá biệt thự song lập Aqua City khoa học, tăng cảm giác thoải mái và dễ chịu cho căn hộ nhỏ.


----------

